# clausing 111 lathe



## sbarrett (Jan 21, 2014)

i am about to purchase a clausing 111 lathe that seems to be in decent condition with a few accesesories,but i notice that the clutch lever on top of the machine is missing,i was wondering if anyone had any pictures of the handle,and what it attaches to inside the top cover,thanks for looking,maybe someone can advise me,thanks Steve


----------



## Walt (Jan 21, 2014)

sbarrett said:


> i am about to purchase a clausing 111 lathe that seems to be in decent condition with a few accesesories,but i notice that the clutch lever on top of the machine is missing,i was wondering if anyone had any pictures of the handle,and what it attaches to inside the top cover,thanks for looking,maybe someone can advise me,thanks Steve



Hi Steve,

I know nothing about Clausing lathes. Is the 111 considered a 100 series? If so, this source might help.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page6.html

Walt


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 21, 2014)

There's a very good chance the clutch was bypassed on this lathe.  Being such small size, the clutch probably wore out, rather replace it, just completely removed and bypassed.  Just used the on/off switch of the motor to control spindle start/stop. 

How about providing some pictures of the lathe when you get it?  Maybe we can help some more.


----------

